# May 9th, good end to the season 104



## trav0431 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

way to go guys!!!!


----------



## denehunter (Apr 29, 2009)

way to go guys! where did you get those?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice Work!


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Nice shoot!

Details?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like a good time to me.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Way to stay on the grind!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn I quit to damn soon. Damn girl friend that says she needs attention. And damn job. Nice work!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Last weekend there was a flock of snows in Webster, ND.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

looks like a great hunt :beer:


----------

